# Looking for this riding toy pedal cars and AMF custom made pedal car



## jrcarz (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi

Looking to buy these.  Any help would be appreciated with the whereabouts of these.  I can be reached at 847-401-1332 I am located in IL
Thanks for your help


----------



## Nashman (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice RAT FINK in the window...


----------

